# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Разное из соцсетей

## aпм-90

2015г,апрель. Бесовец, 75-летие 159-го истребительного авиаполка

----------


## aпм-90

2015г,апрель.Фото с тренировок парада Победы соединений и воинских частей ЗВО на аэродроме Левашово.

----------


## OKA

"ВВС Китая на параде 1999 года. Фото." 



hanber - ВВС Китая на параде 1999 года. Фото.


"Летопись руководства маршала Ким Чен Ына. Непобедимый дух полководца-выходца из гор Пэкту."



hanber - Летопись руководства маршала Ким Чен Ына. Непобедимый дух полководца-выходца из гор Пэкту.

----------


## OKA

"Армейская авиация" ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ - Армейская авиация



Познавательные фото.

----------


## Fencer

День Авиации и ВВС 2015 на 575 авиабазе с.Черниговка Приморского края kalabinsergey

----------


## aпм-90

*14.08.2015г. День ВВС на аэродроме Левашово:  * День военно-воздушных сил: mozila

----------


## OKA

Встретилось, может боян...

В основном L-29, Ми-2, облезлый Ми-8 ,немного автотехники и хвост Ан-24))

На заброшенном аэродроме - Дао Ветра.

----------


## KURYER

Фотоподборка с 95-летия ГЛИЦ (Ахтубинск) -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

Встретилось, познавательная подборка : 

   

Одноклассники

Фотографии с Грэм-бэлла. В основном л.с. , немного техники и пейзажи .

----------


## Fencer

Средиземное море (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## ОБУ

День ВВС 2015. Шагол. ЧВВАКУШ. Челябинск - Видео Dailymotion

----------


## OKA

"Орешково 7 февраля 2016 года ч.2: прототип легкого учебно-тренировочного самолета СР-10"

Орешково 7 февраля 2016 года ч.2: прототип легкого учебно-тренировочного самолета СР-10 - igor113



Много фоток))

----------


## алтын

IMG_6690-4.jpg

Ту-22М3 в Толмачёво | 09.03.2016
Ту-22М3 в Толмачёво | 09.03.2016 - Светлана Балаева


https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6652...a60ba_orig.jpg
Ту-22 над Новосибирском - Что я видел

----------


## алтын

GOPR1414 копия.jpg

Российская авиабаза в Крыму открыла для всех свои двери: kuleshovoleg

----------


## Gefest83

https://my.mail.ru/mail/chaly_a/video/611_IAP/67.html

----------


## алтын

IMG_6942.jpg
Толмачёво: Вылет Ту-22М3 на учения в Таджикистан | 11.03.2016
Толмачёво: Вылет Ту-22М3 на учения в Таджикистан | 11.03.2016 - Светлана Балаева

----------


## Avia M

Шикарно, для пионерского лагеря!

----------


## Avia M

Гвардии "кукурузник"  :Smile:

----------


## Gefest83

О как!!!

----------


## Djoker

Военно-воздушный праздник, посвященный 75-летию со дня образования 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО | Презент

http://www.dvnovosti.ru/khab/2016/08/21/54369/

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно в какой местности этот Ми-2?


В центре Перми.

----------


## Fencer

60-я отдельная вертолетная эскадрилья РВСН. https://www.drive2.ru/b/548627166275830001/

----------


## aпм-90

Одна из репетиций Главного Военно-морского парада: https://vk.com/wall189294260_11830

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-145294610_1466...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-12515151_65567...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

Винтокрылые хищники СВО. Часть 1 https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_43864

----------


## Fencer

Винтокрылые хищники СВО. Часть 2 https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_43863

----------


## Avia M

Для поступающих в ВУЗы.

----------

